# Winchester Fail Safe Bullets for 7mm magnum



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

I know that these bullets were discontinued by Winchester and replaced by the XP3 bullets, but I just wanted to throw this out there, to see if anyone knows of a place or someone that might have some of these bullets around that they are willing to sell. I am looking for 160 grain bullets. I picked up a box of the new XP3 but my rifle did not like them at all, they were shooting way low and right, almost off the paper at 100 yards. I put one shell of the fail safe in, and it hit right where I wanted it to, 3 inches high at 100 yards. So, any information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That is quite a difference in accuracy.

I would suggest trying Gallensons downtown. They always seem to have less common ammo in stock. I would also suggest calling Impact Guns, and Doug's Shoot n Sports.

I just tried checking a few other sources, but its not looking good dude. Good luck


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess that adjusting the scope to print XP3 bullets to point of aim is out of the question?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> I guess that adjusting the scope to print XP3 bullets to point of aim is out of the question?


That was my first thought too, but why would a different type of bullet not even hit the paper from only 100 yards. That seems very odd to me that you would be off the paper from one load to the next in the same session.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I always thought the XP3s were decent cartridges. If they group well (even if it's off your zero for now) I'd just re-zero


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I shot some XP3's today and they were spot on with my Remington Core Lokt FWIW.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I always thought the XP3s were decent cartridges. If they group well (even if it's off your zero for now) I'd just re-zero


 +1

Before I started reloading I tried XP3s, federal fusions, and a Hornady bullet that I can't remember the name. The XP3 and Fusions printed almost exactly the same, but the fusions were just a little lower, maybe a half an inch or so at 100 yards. the Hornadys were about 6-7 inches right and high. Who knows why, but I wouldn't give up on the XP3s unless they didn't group well. They're a real tough bullet. I shot one through 20 inches of soaked pressed newspaper and two sheets of 1/2 in. plywood. and it retained 98 percent of its weight. Sorry if I sound like a commercial, but I'm a real big fan of this bullet. I wish they sold them for reloading.

This is one of the bullets I recovered from the newspaper test. Originally from a .30 cal rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Isnt the XP3 bullet essentially the Winchester / Nosler CT Ballistic Silver-tip bullet with a purdy red tip to accentuate the shiny nickel plated brass?

On a side note: I was watching Best of the West this afternoon, and they tout the 7mm as the best long-range caliber and always talk up the Hunting Shack 168gr Berger VLD bullets. Maybe give these a try (then we'll know if they really are the bee's knees).
http://www.longrangestore.com/HSM_Hunti ... 000100.htm


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Isnt the XP3 bullet essentially the Winchester / Nosler CT Ballistic Silver-tip bullet with a purdy red tip to accentuate the shiny nickel plated brass?


I think the only real similarity is the lubalox coating on the outside and their both produced by combined technologies (Nosler and Winchester). Other than that, the construction of the bullet is different. The front of the bullet is solid copper on the XP3 and the back has a copper core. The fail safe was the same bullet with the core surrounded with a steel cup and no polycarbonate tip. I believe the ballistic silver tip is just the Nosler ballistic tip with a lubalox coating on the outside.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

I have 1/2-3/4 of a box left you can have for free if you want to come pick them up. I live in West Point/Clearfield area. (7mm rem mag, 160 grain).

The XP3 is a unique bullet, front hollow point cavity for expansion like a Barnes but its not a monolithic and offers protected rear core bulging as secondary expansion.

It expands a little better overall than a Barnes or other monolithic while being a little tougher than the bonded bullets like the accubond,scirocco ect.

The ballistic silvertip or Nosler ballistic tip are non bonded fast opening bullets best used at long range.

The fail safe was a little too tough and in most cases and espically at long range when velocity has dropped the bullets did not expand well.

I am not surprised the xp3 did not print where your fail safe's do-thats usually the case with different makes of bullets even if they weigh the same. Try shooting different brand loads at 200-400 yards and see what happens.

Did your gun print good groups with the XP3? 
You are going to have to find a new load eventually.

Jon 801 499 7253


----------



## 330-Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a Box and a Half that I might be willing to sell 160gr. Fail Safes
[email protected]


----------

